# Ohio giant!!



## 3 dog Ed

I saw this in Bassmater magazine, April issue. That is the biggest bass I have ever seen from a public lake in Ohio.


----------



## DHower08

Thats a biggun. Not sure if i would agree with the weight based on the picture though


----------



## laynhardwood

It does seem a little "fishy"


----------



## Shad Rap

Maybe he needs a new scale.


----------



## DHower08

Id hold onto that scale for ever!!!!


Shad Rap said:


> Maybe he needs a new scale.


----------



## rustyfish

Sure thats not the date? lol


----------



## AtticaFish

maybe reverse those numbers..... 5-10.


----------



## T-180

Yeah, I thought that was the date also ; that bass has eaten way too many lead sinkers if it weighs 10-5. Beautiful fish & I'd be thrilled with it, but come on.


----------



## laynhardwood

Most people cannot tell the weight of a bass. A lot of casual fisherman overrate the estimated size. I remember the first smallies I was catching out of my new boat in Erie and I got that first one and was like oh man it's a 5lbr put it on a scale and it was 3lbs 15oz I will never forget that. Once I started to get some 5's they looked ridiculous. When I caught my 7 I thought it may break the record until I weighed it. Oh well, still a nice memory. The fish in the Original Post is not 10lbs or even close IMO


----------



## Buick Riviera

The largest bass I've held was 8 pounds in Florida. That is a very nice bass but is not 10-5.


----------



## rustyfish

Just like the fact that I have thought I landed five 50# flathead but they all lost 8-15 pounds once I put them on a scale. I dont think people usually do it on purpose, think of it as judging distance people are never close (Unless they are a bow hunter or a golfer) and usually over estimate.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Real Ohio giant haha


----------



## 3 dog Ed

Giant for sure. How big was that slob???


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

3 dog Ed said:


> Giant for sure. How big was that slob???


 I don't know for sure, we guessed around 8, but I couldn't tell you for fact I had no scale but I've caught enough big fish to ball park it within a pound or so


----------



## DHower08

Theirs a few ohio giants for you guys. 7 3/4 # and the second is just over 8. If i use the fellas scale in the pic they would both be over 10


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Here is my PB Largemouth at 23"


----------



## sliver138

My pb


----------



## GrandRiverBassman




----------



## NCbassattack

It all depends on camera angle, how you hold them, etc. I saw a 12 pound fish last Saturday from a local reservoir. She was spawned out too. Red tail and all.


----------



## ducman491

I've noticed that my size makes fish look small. I'm 6'1" 265 with huge hands so fish look small when I hold them. My fishing buddy is 5'8" 165 (maybe) and fish look huge in his hands. 

This fish was 4.07lbs and looks like 2lbs.


----------



## DHower08

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Here is my PB Largemouth at 23"


That background looks awefully familiar. Look at the two pics i posted


----------



## The Ghost

ducman491 said:


> I've noticed that my size makes fish look small. I'm 6'1" 265 with huge hands so fish look small when I hold them. My fishing buddy is 5'8" 165 (maybe) and fish look huge in his hands.
> 
> This fish was 4.07lbs and looks like 2lbs.


You can tell that's a good fish from your hands, big hands or no. However, holding the fish to the side like that, they are always going to look small. IMO, the best pictures have the fish held out a natural distance in front of the body.

Agreed that the Hargus fish is well under 10. The only convincing 10 I've seen was Sol Curtis's fish a few years back. I got my hands on a 9 3/4 a while ago that allegedly came from a private Ohio lake. I've never seen any other bass from Ohio that appeared to be close to those two fish.


----------



## 1catdaddy1

First off,congrats o making the magazine with a very nice fish for ohio,regardless of where.I guess I just don't understand on this site,why,as soon as someone throws a pic out everyone has to criticize.Of course,You have all caught something bigger and better.Why not congratulate our fellow fisherman on their accomplishments.I really do get tired of reading constant criticism as soon as someone publishes a nice catch.The biggest problem in the USA right now-everyone wants to hate instead of love.So what if that fish isn't as big as said?Who is it actually hurting?Are You jealous?Leave the poor guy alone if You have nothing nice to say.Even if that fish is not what said,the only person being cheated is himself.Grow up a little and show some love for our fellow OGF members.
And by the way,I have personally witnessed 3 fish on a certified scale(from a local gravel pit)that were 9.3 , 10.7 and a true beast in 1994 that was 11.4. Call me a liar also,I don"t care.I didn't catch any of them but witnessed the scale.Everyone have a nice evening and best of luck!It's that time of year.


----------



## 9Left

1catdaddy1 said:


> First off,congrats o making the magazine with a very nice fish for ohio,regardless of where.I guess I just don't understand on this site,why,as soon as someone throws a pic out everyone has to criticize.Of course,You have all caught something bigger and better.Why not congratulate our fellow fisherman on their accomplishments.I really do get tired of reading constant criticism as soon as someone publishes a nice catch.The biggest problem in the USA right now-everyone wants to hate instead of love.So what if that fish isn't as big as said?Who is it actually hurting?Are You jealous?Leave the poor guy alone if You have nothing nice to say.Even if that fish is not what said,the only person being cheated is himself.Grow up a little and show some love for our fellow OGF members.
> And by the way,I have personally witnessed 3 fish on a certified scale(from a local gravel pit)that were 9.3 , 10.7 and a true beast in 1994 that was 11.4. Call me a liar also,I don"t care.I didn't catch any of them but witnessed the scale.Everyone have a nice evening and best of luck!It's that time of year.



youre right..... OP, congrats on your 6 pounder.


----------



## 3 dog Ed

Hey 9, no need to congratulate the op. I did not catch the fish, just reporting what I saw in a mag. Love the stud pics that have been sent in!


----------



## DHower08

9left 6 pounds?? Id like to have your scale too!!!!


----------



## foxbites

To me it's not about the weight of the fish, it's all about the experience. I normally just measure the fish,snap a pic, and throw em back! It amazes me that some anglers argue and bicker about the weight of a fish.


----------



## 3 dog Ed

Amen to that fox bites. My intention was to get people chiming in on the biggest they have seen or caught and tell stories. I actually like to hear other people's fish stories more than telling mine. They have been my motivation since I was a kid, leading me to try things and places that never would have happened if not for the story. And I never cared if it was an exaggeration because it led me to belevieve in miracles. And discover some of my own...


----------



## NCbassattack

Here's a ten pound, four oz fish weighed on certified scales, and released alive by my nephew at my home lake (where the monsters roam).


----------



## All Eyes

ducman491 said:


> I've noticed that my size makes fish look small. I'm 6'1" 265 with huge hands so fish look small when I hold them. My fishing buddy is 5'8" 165 (maybe) and fish look huge in his hands.
> 
> This fish was 4.07lbs and looks like 2lbs.


Pictures can be very deceiving. I thought for a second you were Kevin Costner!


----------



## fastwater

NCbassattack said:


> View attachment 236039
> Here's a ten pound, four oz fish weighed on certified scales, and released alive by my nephew at my home lake (where the monsters roam).


Have seen a few of those. You guys further South are so fortunate to have the access to those hogs. 
Congrats to your nephew on a fine fish.


----------



## NCbassattack

There's a 16 pound plus roaming that lake, according to the NCWRC. Shocked up in a survey year or so ago.


----------



## NCbassattack

Gotta love that long growing season..lol


----------



## NCbassattack

It's often hard to judge from pics. Compare the fish in the article to this one my nephew got a while back. Weighed ten pounds four ounces on certified scales.


----------



## sliver138

New pb in Ohio.


----------



## Shad Rap

sliver138 said:


> New pb in Ohio.


Nice...what was length and weight?


----------



## Lewis

No weight...but a nice one. Released to grow some more.


----------



## NCbassattack

That's a beautiful fish, especially from northern waters.


----------



## Shad Rap

Lewis said:


> No weight...but a nice one. Released to grow some more.
> View attachment 241070


Looks like a 5 pounder...nice.


----------



## laynhardwood

That's a fatty nice work


----------



## devildave

Sorry no weight on the fish...but anyone can hold a fish a certain way and it look better....holding it out from body.closer to camera....or if you have.....lol big hand's...like me and a few other fellas...I take all my pics this way...gives length and a size comparison.. All fisherman are liars except you and me ..and I'm not to sure about you..


----------



## sliver138

My dads new pb 4lb 11oz. He's still smiling after catching her yesterday.


----------



## polebender

Nice bass! Looks bigger than that! Congrats to your dad!


----------



## Scum_Frog

wow yea I would of guessed that fish was pushing 6! Awesome job and congrats to your pops!


----------



## NCbassattack

That fish looks six if she's an ounce..I'd check my scales.


----------



## Shortdrift

Never was able to get a weight as I was having trouble breathing after I tried to recover my Pop-R. Sorry. I forgot that nobody took a picture. 
It is a while since I posted but a friend had this picture. Fish definitely had a large mouth. Go ahead and guess the weight except my friends when we weighed it on a certified scale.


----------



## NCbassattack

Fifty seven, maybe?


----------



## sliver138

polebender said:


> Nice bass! Looks bigger than that! Congrats to your dad!


That's what I thought too. I weighed it three times and it came up 4 11 each time. It was a nice one


----------



## laynhardwood

Dang nice fish Ron!! I'm guessing 60


----------



## Shortdrift

laynhardwood said:


> Dang nice fish Ron!! I'm guessing 60


You are pretty close. Check you PM's


----------



## polebender

sliver138 said:


> That's what I thought too. I weighed it three times and it came up 4 11 each time. It was a nice one


Did you get a length on the fish? There's an easy formula to get a close estimate of what the fish would weigh. 
Length x length x length divided by 1600.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Easy 50 plus...I got a 42.7 last year and yours looks bigger. Damn good fish! 

Don


----------



## NCbassattack

Ron, that's one big ole ugly Slick Belly! Guess at the very least 55 pounds.


----------

